# Superschnäppchen - Daiwa Rollen



## HWB-Shop (30. Juli 2005)

*Daiwa Shinobi 2550-3550*

Die preisgünstigere Variante zur Shinobi Plus, die Shinobi. Ebenfalls eine sehr gute Rolle mit Komplettausstattung, in vorbildlicher Verarbeitung, zu einem günstigen Preis. Abstriche im Vergleich zur großen Schwester gibts in der geringeren Anzahl Kugellager, sowie bei der beiliegenden Ersatzspule, sie ist bei der "normalen" Shinobi nicht aus Aluminium.






 

- ABS-System
- 4 Kugellager gesamt
- Infinite Rücklaufsperre
- Hardbody-Z 
- Flat Wind Spulenhub
- Anklappbare Kurbel
- Aluminium Weitwurfspule
- Ersatzspule
- Twist Buster
- Longlife Bügelfeder







Daiwa Shinobi 2550 (Dai/10228-255) *41,90 EUR*





Daiwa Shinobi 3550 (Dai/10228-355) *46,90 EUR*















*Daiwa Shinobi Plus 2550-3550*

Neu im DAIWA- Rollenprogramm, die Shinobi Plus mit Heckbremse, aufgebaut auf bewährter DAIWA-Technologie. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hebt einmal mehr die Leistungsfähigkeit der Daiwa-Konstrukteure hervor. Eine sehr gute Rolle mit Komplettausstattung, in vorbildlicher Verarbeitung, zu einem vernünftigen Preis.






 

- ABS-System
- 8 Kugellager gesamt
- Infinite Rücklaufsperre
- Hardbody-Z 
- Flat Wind Spulenhub
- Titaniumbeschichteter Schnurfangbügel
- Aluminium-Kurbel
- Aluminium Weitwurfspule mit Titanium Abwurfkante
- Aluminium Ersatzspule
- Twist Buster
- Longlife Bügelfeder






Daiwa Shinobi Plus 2550 (Dai/10227-255) *54,90 EUR*





Daiwa Shinobi Plus 3550 (Dai/10227-355) *59,90 EUR*


www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/sonderangebote/index.html


----------

